# Digital Camera question...



## boeing_737 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I am buying a DigiCam and want to know a few suggestions. I am looking at a 3-3.9 MegaPixel camera. My budget is Rs.5000 .

Any good ones available..? 

Thanks!


----------



## boeing_737 (Aug 2, 2005)

No suggestions..?


----------



## puja399 (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, U want honest suggestion?
Don't buy any digicam below 5MP resolution. and at least 3X optical zoom. If u buy anything lesser that that, then after a month u'll feel that  u have wasted ur 5000 bucks. So, increase ur budget or don't buy at all.

P.S. : And try to buy brands like Nikon or Fuji or at least Sony, don't buy cheap brands like umax or others. Becuz, its the lens that counts.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 6, 2005)

There are digicams for 5K? How good will they be? No seriously, I've been under the impression that they began at around 10K.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 6, 2005)

I bought a Kodak CX6200 one year back and it was around 6000 and 2MP...

And now it should be around 5k's...

It's quality is pretty good unless you take the images in dark...

Great for home purpose..

But I think you should go for a Nikon cam...


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 8, 2005)

5k = $hit cam
save ur 5k m8


----------



## help_me (Aug 8, 2005)

umight wanna have a lok at it *www.iballonline.com/product.asp?su...ra&productname=5.5 Mega Pixels Digital Camera
and also have a lok at sony website


----------



## anuraag_01 (Aug 8, 2005)

i would recommend kodak cx 7300....it's 3.2 mp, 16mb internal memory(xpandable). this is a good buy for amatuer photography.

the only downside is that it does not have any optical zoom and the pictures are about average to good.

it comes with a price tag of 5900, but u should be able to get it for around 5000bucks. ( i bought it for 8100 when it was priced at rs8900)


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey I was about to post about same topic.
@Nikhil:Nikhil will you post some pictures taken by your Digicam so I can get an idea about the clarity,quality of the picture.Thanx 4 ur suggestion.


----------

